# graka und heatpipe



## chris_sit (8. Juli 2003)

hi leute,


der luefter meiner leadtek winfast 250LE bereitet mir in letzter zeit etwas kummer... er ist im vergleich zu frueher lauter geworden, ich glaube sogar, dass er nimmer ganz "rund-laeuft" und daher ein kratzendes geraeusch von sich gibt.. 


hat von euch jemand erfahrungen mit der GF4 TI4200 von Leadtek und einer Zalman Heatpipe gemacht, wuerd mich ueber eure erfahrungsberichte freuen!

danke
chris


----------



## QLinK (30. Juli 2003)

Hi.

Ich habe zwar noch keine Erfahrungen mit der Heatpipe gemacht,
aber mein Lüfter auf der Ti4200 hat auch gesponnen.

Also hab ich mich mal umgesehen, und bin auf die
marke Eigenbau von Dirkvader.de gestoßen.

die sind leise, haben ne enorme Kühlleistung, und können den Umständen
entsprechend angepasst werden (adapterkabel liegen bei).

Taugen also für den Silent freak genauso wie für den Overclocker.

Ich besitze selbst so ein Teil und bin voll und ganz zufrieden damit.

Kann ich nur empfehlen.
zu kaufen gibts die bei http://www.ichbinleise.de unter der Rubrik VGA-Kühler. Und günstiger wie ne Heatpipe sind sie auch noch 
mfg


----------

